# Glanzeffekt mit Illustrator erzeugen.



## smashheiser (21. März 2007)

Da ich mich noch nicht so gut mit Illustrator auskenn und ich beim suchen nicht fündig geworden bin, versuch ich es mal hier.

Wie kann man unter Illustrator einen Glanzeffekt erzeugen und gewölbte Flächen ähnlich wie bei Photoshop. 
Es muß in Illustrator schon erstellt werden, da das später ein Logo werden soll.
Nun weiß ich nicht ob man den Glanzeffekt auf normalen Briefpapier 80g/m² überhaupt sieht und wie dann am besten diesen Effekt realisiert.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre das über einen Stern und den entsprechend ausformen oder weiß noch jmd. eine andere und noch bessere Möglichkeit.
Achso, ich arbeite mit Illustrator 9.0 


Falls jemand ne gute Seite kennt oder mir so Tips geben kann, dann wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Cheers! 

Smashheiser


----------



## en-Tyrael (28. März 2007)

Das ganze geht im Illustrator auch nicht anders wie im Photoshop: Den Pfad deiner Form vll bei der Hälfte Cuten und die übriggebliebene Form (oberer Teil deines ausgangsshapes) mit weiß ggf mit einem helleren Farbton färben. Musst halt von der stärke der Spiegelung anpassen.

Ich frag mich was dich davon abhält bei google "glanzeffekt illustrator" einzugeben 

http://bartelme.at/journal/archive/aqua_style_mit_illustrator/ hier mal grunsätzlich die "anatomie"


----------



## madaair (11. April 2007)

> Ich frag mich was dich davon abhält bei google "glanzeffekt illustrator" einzugeben



weil Fragen an richtige menschen viel mehr spass machen und die antworten manchmal besser verstanden werden...

ausserdem ist das forum ja dafür da


----------

